
Zeno.fm free radio streaming service - autorun
https://zeno.fm/
======
autorun
I was about to install Icecast on a cheap VM and came out with this. Does
anyone know something about this service? As far as I know it's free without
limits (listeners and hosting). Haven't read the terms yet, maybe they own the
rights of everything you stream (?)

